# /r/ sound, hláska



## weizhipeng

In the czech language, the "r" sound is trilled like spanish rrrr?  Or just r?  Is there some czech dialect speak rrrr?
 And in other slavic languages is all the same, this r sound? Could give some examlpes?

 Thank you guys!
 Happy new year!


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi weizhipeng, and happy new year to you too! You can hear how the Czech "r" is pronounced on this site (source: slavic.lss.wisc.edu). Czech also has the letter "ř", whose pronunciation you can hear on the same page. There is a WR forum for other Slavic languages here, where native speakers of those languages will be able to tell you how it is pronounced in their languages.


----------



## weizhipeng

Thank you very much. Děkuju mockrát.
Št'astný Nový Rok!


----------



## bibax

See Alveolar trill (Wiki).


----------

